# barre de menu impossible !!!!



## cal1894 (20 Juillet 2008)

bonjour, depuis quelques temps j'essaye de customiser ma barre de menu, en particulier le logo apple, j'ai essayé plusieurs soft comme ça ou comme ça, mais rien ne modifie ma barre, le theme aqua pour leopard est censé tout modifier il y a des gens chez qui ça marche, moi rien à faire, ma carte graphique ne supporte pas le core image mais je ne pense pas que c'est ça...
aidez-moi svp...


----------



## arno1x (20 Juillet 2008)

cal1894 a dit:


> bonjour, depuis quelques temps j'essaye de customiser ma barre de menu, en particulier le logo apple, j'ai essayé plusieurs soft comme ça ou comme ça, mais rien ne modifie ma barre, le theme aqua pour leopard est censé tout modifier il y a des gens chez qui ça marche, moi rien à faire, ma carte graphique ne supporte pas le core image mais je ne pense pas que c'est ça...
> aidez-moi svp...



Salut, écoute du coup j'ai essayé la barre de menus Apple classic et chez moi ça marche! tu as décoché dans système préférence / bureau et eco. d'écran / barre de menus translucide?
Arno

edit : apparemment avec la case barre de menus translucide cochée ou décochée ça ne change rien, sauf que la dite barre de menus reste translucide!!


----------



## cal1894 (20 Juillet 2008)

en fait j'ai pas d'option bare de menu translucide...


----------



## arno1x (20 Juillet 2008)

mais tu es bien sous Léopard?


----------



## cal1894 (20 Juillet 2008)

oui mais certaines machines apple dont les ibook ne sont pas assez puissant pour supporter le core image donc bye bye la transparence...


----------



## arno1x (20 Juillet 2008)

ok, peut être que ça vient de là alors? là je ne peux pas t'aider plus, désolé, faut que tu attendes des avis plus éclairés, bon courage et bonne soirée.
Arno


----------



## cal1894 (20 Juillet 2008)

ça n'est pas grâve je vais atendre...
merci quand même


----------



## cal1894 (22 Juillet 2008)

personne?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

problème lié à la carte graphique et à Core Image...


----------



## cal1894 (24 Juillet 2008)

pour la transparence je sais mais il y a sûrement un moyen de la custo cette barre, le fichier que modifie un de mes lien est SArtFile.bin là où il y a la plupart des ressources graphiques mais je n'ai que le finder de modifié...
y a t il un moyen de "coller" une image ou de changer la couleur du logo menu pomme?
je connais classic menu mais il est payant comment fait il pour modifier la couleur?


----------

